# Status titles???



## theelballew (Oct 5, 2017)

Did the status titles go away with the new format?

Smoker BLower

Meat Mopper

etc?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2017)

We can do them here it might be one of the bells and whistles that they are working out. 



 TulsaJeff


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

I think that's something I'll have to set up.. just haven't got to it yet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2017)

From the looks of your Avatar, I would say your 


theelballew said:


> Did the status titles go away with the new format?
> 
> Smoker BLower
> 
> ...




From the looks of your Avatar, I would say your "Status Title" should be "Great Dad" !!!

Bear


----------



## theelballew (Oct 5, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> From the looks of your Avatar, I would say your
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be the highest honor of all.


----------

